# Dog had a hematoma......



## Dylank15 (Jan 19, 2011)

One of my coon dogs, Amos, got a nasty yeast infection in his ears. so after much scratching and shaking his head to try and relieve the itching, he developed a Hematoma. busted blood vessels under the skin.

His ear swelled up as big as a golf ball. we took him to the vet and they drained it and put stitches in it to get the ear to scar together so it wont refill.

heres his ear









hes passed out next to me, on the couch....   yes that is GON on the comp in the background....







just glad we found it before it rotted off half his eardrum...


----------



## Dreamer69 (Jan 19, 2011)

had a black lab that had the same problem.. Shes 10 yrs old now and ear is fine.


----------



## marcus3434 (Jan 19, 2011)

Going through that now with a black Lab. However they only put in one stint. I was worried sick when he came up to me and his ear was the size of a coke bottle. It was the Saturday after Thanksgiving. Needless to say the Emergency Vet made a fortune that day.


----------



## Dylank15 (Jan 19, 2011)

yea it costed me 250 to get him done.


----------

